# Can any of you tell me about SB adjustable collet bushing chuck and collets.



## jbmauser (Jul 15, 2011)

I have one and it has the original three collets, a 9/16, a 5/8 and a .637?. It came with my 9 in. model C. My question is are these collets available in a current design or are they designed by SB for their chuck. They list in the 1948 brochure in the box that they came in sizes from 1/4 to 1 ". I have not seen any on ebay but then they could be found but they have no maker mark so they would be brass collets. Thanks for any info. 

Is this small ad any interest to be posted anywhere? I know there is a Yahoo group that seems to archive such material.

Thanks in advance. JB


----------



## jbmauser (Jul 15, 2011)

I found the answer myself. This chuck and brass bushings were made to either grip or slip an armature for dressing.

This shows the application. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v26/Maxtac/SB Lathe/image001.png

This came in the box. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v26/Maxtac/SB Lathe/collet.jpg

I doubt I will have much use for these I might put them on my wood lathe. I doubt I will ever find any other collets for this chuck. JB


----------

